# Trains in the woods - Sep 2015



## Newage (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi All

Don`t normally do trains or cars but these sort of look cool.
On the way back from Valley works in wales these are sat in woods to the south east, they were brought to the site by a guy who wanted his own railway, the guys who owns this lot is still around somewhere.

There are standard gauge and lots of narrow gauge bits and bobs, they are nothing to do with the Valley works whats so ever.

Just a guy who wanted some trains.

First off is this standard gauge Simplex shunting loco, chain drive.







If you follow the track bed and don`t give up you find this little lot. (it all still works)


























Well there you go, not a mega report just a nice find in the woods on a warm sunny day.

Cheers Newage


----------



## Bones out (Sep 10, 2015)

Who don't want their own railway


----------



## Newage (Sep 10, 2015)

Depends what your day job is....


----------



## TheNarrator (Sep 10, 2015)

Normally if people want their own railway don't they just build a model one in their shed? This takes model railways to the extreme!!


----------



## Rubex (Sep 10, 2015)

Great photos Newage


----------



## Sam Haltin (Sep 11, 2015)

Nice way to start building a garden railway.


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 11, 2015)

Amazing what one finds hiding in the woods!


----------



## HughieD (Sep 11, 2015)

That's a bit different that one! Thanks for sharing....


----------

